# Hardwood sources in New England



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

I am looking to buy some 10/4 hardwood and every Google search starts off with Home Despot and goes downhill from there. Does anyone have a recommendation for a source in the region that ships?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I see that you live very close to me. I don't know about the shipping, but some of the local places that I frequent are:
The Woodery - Lunenburg , MA
Bingham Lumber - Brookline, (tax-free) NH
New England Hardwood Supply - Littleton, MA


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Not sure where you live, but I really enjoyed going to Parkerville Wood Products just east of Hartford, CT. Very good prices, and sold more species of wood than I would ever need.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Unisaw, I am west of you and I use this place:

http://www.cwghardwoodoutlet.com/home.html

Located in Enfield, CT. I guess maybe 45 minutes to one hour. They have an awesome selection and their prices includes S4S (their lumber is all rough cut). They will also mill to spec, which was at no additional charge when I had it done. Nice people, and decent prices. Worth the trip.

Good Luck!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i know that this doesn't help the OPer out much but im looking for a good supplier in southwest connecticut particularly in the danbury/waterbury area.


----------



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks all. I live in Worcester and the Woodery is close but they don't deliver and are open Saturday morning only.


----------



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

I ended up with:

http://www.bellforestproducts.com/exotic-wood-blanks/

Very nice web site that made it easy to order a QS 6/4 FAS board. Couldn't find a 10/4 anywhere. I'm taking Scott Meeks hand plane making course online and my choices were limited.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

http://www.woodfinder.com/

Enter your zip code and hit the search bar.
That is how I found my supplier.

Lisa


----------



## harrymontana (Dec 8, 2012)

and if you need a full container load (8500 BFT) : http://www.hardydeck.com


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill vouch for CWG for rough cut 8 footer. Ill also vouch for parkerville in Manchester CT. I frequent both places and would say that CWG is a better bargain but parkerville has some nice stuff too just a little pricier.

Hit up LJ lumberjoe, i think hes in agawam and has a good line on a sawmill thats local.

EDIT - Ohh crap - this post is ooolldddd. LOL


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

old chirs? haha

i just went to woodfinder hoping it would solve my supplier question and instead made me depressed…closest place is something like 25 miles away

cwg looks pretty good, but not a lot of people seem to have 6 or 8/4 hickory listed on their website which is what i need for my workbench build


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, I drove an hour each way to get to Parkerville when I lived in Norwich. The other stores closer to me were so much more expensive that I actually saved money going way out of my way.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

jmartel - If you are looking for domestic hardwood at any time, GK Woodworking in Griswold is great supplier.
I buy all my rough cut domestics from him. Super nice guy, great prices !

Lisa


----------



## FeralVermonter (Jan 1, 2013)

Delivery only? I know of a few small-time operations up here in southern VT. Doubt they deliver, but they come highly recommended by professionals that I know. Personally, I've yet to reach the lumber-buying stage so I don't know the names off the top of my head, but if you're interested I could look them up for you.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Oops not old. I looked at member days instead of the posted date. I recant my statement.

Ben - give them a call up at CWG im sure they dont have everything thats stocked on their site. Last time i was there they had a load of curly ambrosia maple coming in. Drool worthy stuff.


----------

